# Road Sense? Sorry what's that?



## Nipun (Dec 23, 2012)

This is the common Indian's thinking- "If no one's seeing, I can do anything wrong." Same is with traffic these days. Everyone tries to jump that red signal because no traffic cop is watching you. What does it save you? 30 Second, a minute or 3 minutes at max. Whereas if the same crossing has a traffic cop nearby, hardly anyone even crosses zebra crossing marks before the signal. Is it really necessary that someone has to constantly keep an eye on you and then only you will follow rules?
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/fight-club/8105d1356243338-road-sense-sorry-whats-62273d1346556639t-candid-cam-law-all-breakers-india-2012-08-14-19.05.13.jpg



Then comes the lane cutting. Do you realize those broken lines on road are supposed to divide lanes on road? You're not supposed to drive *on* them! But hey, maybe that's the only thing you do the best- Changing a 2-lane road into a 4-lane road. Count the footpath and it makes for 5th lane too.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/fight-club/8103d1356242734-road-sense-sorry-whats-72218d1354096034t-candid-cam-law-all-breakers-india-2012-11-10-17.38.44.jpg


Police does not come on time! It took over 20 minutes after accident for them to come here. Wait, hold on for a minute. 20 minutes after accident, not after you called them! They could have arrived early if you would have skipped, "Tu jaanta hai me kaun hu?" and would have called authorities instead of your friends for help. But even if you will do it, they *will* take more time that they should. Why? People like you who race with them when they are trying to reach the spot. When you don't give them way even when they are constantly buzzing their siren. If you drive in lanes, there are very high chances they will pass you easily which is not possible on a 2-lane road transformed into 4-lane.

Did someone overtake you? Please elaborate to me how that offends you. Why you have to overtake one if he overtakes you? Why are you shouting at that lady driving under speed limit in front of you? She is under speed limit, and if you have to go faster choose a different road. No one will break rules just because you want to!
That traffic signal with no dividers on any side of road? You are still supposed to stick on left of the road. But no! Lets pass all halted traffic from wrong side and block the oncoming traffic too! And not to forget, "Kaise chala rha hai, dikh nhi rha samne se me aa rha hu?". You are in wrong way. No one is supposed to mind you.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/fight-club/8104d1356243173-road-sense-sorry-whats-62232d1346500892t-candid-cam-law-all-breakers-india-575557_467784169917161_2051938920_n.jpg


Double parking. "Arre its only about 2 minutes, I will go and come in no time". That statement is no justification to block a parked car. How do you know that person won't face any emergency? What if his house catches fire and he immediately has to go there? What if his partner gets a heart-attack and needs to be rushed to hospital. Are you going to take responsibility for not letting him take his car out?
*www.theautomotiveindia.com/forums/attachments/road-safety-driving-sense/62274d1346557280t-candid-cam-law-all-breakers-india-2012-07-24-18.46.30.jpg

"Ye Indica wale kabhi thik se nhi chalate" or "People in Jaguars are spoilt brats of rich father, they will never learn to drive". Stop generalizing! In the images I posted above, all cars from an alto to beamer can be found breaking the law. Its never the vehicle, but the driver who needs to be educated.

"Why to wear helmet or seat-belts? I only have to go to that corner and besides I am an experienced driver!" STOP! You may be the divine know-it-all all experienced guy but others on road aren't. Its about your safety and not others. Granted, you only have to go next 50 metres but that doesn't mean a bus would not tail-gate you or a truck wouldn't crush you, _accidentally_. And you know what? You will be only losing your life. The stupid public on road will burn that vehicle(only because its bigger-they won't see if you came in wrong way), and police will pull that man into jail for killing you be negligence. Only if you had a *strapped* helmet, you could have been saved and that guy too.

"But I always sit on the backseat. I have a chauffeur driven car, why should I care if he is wearing seat-belts or not? He has to pay the fine if cops stop us for not following laws. There's nothing for which I should care." Would you not care if he takes a gun and shoots you? Would you not care if he pushes you off the cliff? If he forgot to wear seatbelts and got thrown out of car for some reason(happened with a Lamborghini few years back), you would be sitting in an unmanned car. You may ask your driver to pay for all expenses if you remain alive then.

If you feel you are immortal, or sitting on backseat with/without seatbelts make no difference, watch Seat Belt Ad Safety Montage - YouTube(especially 10:00 onwards) and think again.

And then comes the great pedestrians. I have seen hundreds of times people crossing road by jumping rails on dividers and not using foot-over-bridge just 10 metres away from them. Heck, even going from zebra crossing at red lights can save your life. But who should walk extra 10 meters, lets risk our life. Saving a couple of minutes by not taking foot-over-bridge is more important than getting home to your kids/parents alive. Half of the population does not even know why footpaths exist I believe. Hardly I see anyone walking on footpaths, all walk on middle of road. I say again, *if you want to die, please reduce population by doing so but do not make someone else responsible for it.*

"The government needs to enforce stronger laws." Are current laws not enough? When they increase the fine for rash-driving you all get angry, yet they need stronger laws. Government is doing what it can, rest is upon you. It is not possible to have a traffic cop at every intersection or every road. Cops are asking for a bribe because you did not wear helmet? Why did you even give them a chance? YOU need to think about your safety. YOU need to stop before stop sign. YOU need to be in lane. YOU need to wear helmet.


----------



## koolent (Dec 23, 2012)

Awesom work re. Hard work can be seen through the sentences and photographs of thhis thread!


----------



## theserpent (Dec 23, 2012)

Nice was planning to write this long back .
Want to learn how to turn a 2 lane to a 5 lane ask Indians


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 23, 2012)

nice work man...


----------



## Anorion (Dec 23, 2012)

haha good one, very necessary

first turn, then look to see if anything is in the way


----------



## Faun (Dec 23, 2012)

Needs to be published in digit and other publications.


----------



## Neo (Dec 23, 2012)

kya baat h.. nice work.


----------



## fz8975 (Dec 23, 2012)

nice work


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 23, 2012)

Awesome Job! Will post some pic too!


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 23, 2012)

That 2nd pic is ................


----------



## theserpent (Dec 23, 2012)

Publishing your article in my blog.
Guys give your views too, like i can add them in my blog post

Done 
*a2graphz.wordpress.com/2012/12/23/road-sense-sorry-whats-that/


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 23, 2012)

> Indians Think If no one's seeing, I can do anything wrong


you can make another thread on this very sentence


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 23, 2012)

can this be added to main post?
Found it long back!! "Bookmarks"


----------



## Nipun (Dec 26, 2012)

*sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/324865_140060426147969_896274966_o.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 27, 2012)

Nice work... Encapsulates everything an Indian might have seen or done on the road throughout his life.


----------



## swordfish (Dec 27, 2012)

Really I totally agree with you.. 

If you try to follow the rule then others will shout and curse at you in India. If you stop at the signal in India and road is empty then the vehicles behind you will start honking and force you to go.. I had many fight because of that 

People here keep his finger on horn like they are holding trigger of the gun and playing far cry 3  unnecessary horn just makes me mad here..


----------



## Vyom (Dec 27, 2012)

Nipun! Didn't know about your "serious" side! Nice job with the sarcasms!


----------



## dalbir (Dec 29, 2012)

nice work done man
In the last pic: even a BMW owner has tied a black hanging on the no. plate.
its to hide his no. only.
pity on the BMW owner.

No parking means PARK HERE............


----------



## Nipun (Dec 29, 2012)

dalbir said:


> nice work done man
> In the last pic: even a BMW owner has tied a black hanging on the no. plate.
> its to hide his no. only.
> pity on the BMW owner..



I had not clicked that pic because of that, if you look at swift marked with red, you will see it is trying to get out. It was double parked. Swift was parked at green spot when BMW blocked it.



swordfish said:


> Really I totally agree with you..
> 
> If you try to follow the rule then others will shout and curse at you in India. If you stop at the signal in India and road is empty then the vehicles behind you will start honking and force you to go.. I had many fight because of that
> 
> People here keep his finger on horn like they are holding trigger of the gun and playing far cry 3  unnecessary horn just makes me mad here..



That was discussed many times on many forums, and every time only conclusion was to turn the volume up and pretend that they don't exist.

And now look at the figo _*here*_. It ran under a trailer at over 90kmph, losing roof and 3 passengers. Stupid people can never learn.


----------



## Vignesh B (Dec 30, 2012)

+1000 for your article.
Excellently written and good use of sarcasm.


----------



## Nipun (Jan 2, 2013)

*sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/582280_142373935916618_430618834_n.jpg

This image is not about road sense but lack of civic sense. No one wants to clear even their own mess, and want govt. to do everything from cleaning streets to making nuclear missiles.

Look at this guy's number plate, green numbers & glittering tape around plate. I was unable to take a photo from front side, but his headlamps had white bulbs, which completely blind the drivers from opposite side. So loud music, I'm sure the occupants were deaf.
*sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/550926_549390205089890_2131498639_n.jpg

This guy tried to save few seconds by going into wrong way, but made hours of traffic jam. 
*sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s480x480/530377_142700045884007_911289060_n.jpg


----------



## swordfish (Jan 3, 2013)

Nipun said:


> *sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/582280_142373935916618_430618834_n.jpg
> 
> This image is not about road sense but lack of civic sense. No one wants to clear even their own mess, and want govt. to do everything from cleaning streets to making nuclear missiles.
> 
> ...



Which image?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 7, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/9nZtm.jpg

Sorry for blurry pic! Clciked it while riding bicycle!


----------



## ico (Jan 9, 2013)

Indian culture is to blame.


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 9, 2013)

SOme people think they have enough money to deal with penalties and fine , but they don't get the fact that they still have only one life to live. :


----------



## d3p (Jan 9, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> SOme people think they have enough money to deal with penalties and fine , but they don't get the fact that they still have only one life to live. :



Minor Correction, *"People don't break laws or Rules, just because they have money to close others mouth."* 
These days its all about finding Loop Holes in the Laws/Rules or to defy that what else can be done. We don't OBEY RULES.

Everyone is to be blamed other than the Govt. Again Govt is constituted with those people whom we elect. We are the ones, who drives crazy over Road, drunk & drive accidents, pedestrians not using Z-Cross for crossing the roads, parking the vehicle on Road or parking in a no-parking zone.

*How & in what ways a typical WE [Indian Bike/3-4-6 Wheeler Drivers] breaks road rules & regulations.*

Not Wearing Helmets/ Seat belts, Not having a valid Driving License [providing fake certificates for DL or getting it through by official contacts], Speeding on the Roads, improper maintenance of the Bike/cars/trucks/commercial vehicles, expired insurance & emission certificates.... Finally with ZERO Civic Sense of Riding, which includes HOW TO USE INDICATORS & when to switch it OFF.

Share your views....


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 9, 2013)

here is a problem of my area KHARGHAR
we have a skywalk,but we dont have A single traffic signal except in sector. 12 and 7
people drive bikes,scooters,bicycles etc through the footpaths 
and Auto-Rickshaw drivers dont use Meter for calculating fare


----------



## rider (Feb 10, 2013)

Brilliant thread. I wish all cars don't even start without plugging seat-belt.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 16, 2013)

Many many Teens think that breaking rules is cool..
Some of them block ambulances


----------



## asingh (Feb 16, 2013)

Great, work.


----------



## Nipun (Feb 20, 2013)

Amazing video:
Yamaraj or Driver??? | Facebook


----------



## Nipun (Feb 22, 2013)

A Guide To Driving In India Without Dying 

*jalopnik.com/a-guide-to-driving-in-india-without-dying-262254628


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 22, 2013)

Great work here. +1000.
If you allow me, then I'll share this link in some of my sites.
Please do let me know.


----------



## Nipun (Feb 22, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> Great work here. +1000.
> If you allow me, then I'll share this link in some of my sites.
> Please do let me know.



Share where ever possible. Its only possible thing we can do for better traffic conditions(besides being nice on road, ofcourse).


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 22, 2013)

Nipun said:


> Share where ever possible. Its only possible thing we can do for better traffic conditions(besides being nice on road, ofcourse).



Thanks for the permission. I'll share them tonight.


----------



## draco21 (Feb 27, 2013)

what a thread......

i will put it wherever possible and put my name!!! ha ha ha...

kidding....

i will share and link here..... lets hope many people read and get their lives saved...

what a thread......

i will put it wherever possible and put my name!!! ha ha ha...

kidding....

i will share and link here..... lets hope many people read and get their lives saved...


----------



## Nipun (Feb 27, 2013)

The recent BMW Hit & run case, where a 7-series had hit a bike leaving one dead and other injured is just stupid. Everyone is blaming the BMW driver without noting the following obvious points from CCTV footage:
-Bikers were not wearing helmet.
-Bike did not stop at turn to let other vehicles pass.
-He overtook another biker from wrong side just before turn.
-He was on wrong way on a round-about.

Seeing last three points, he was possibly drunk too. Sorry for making this assumption, but its quite possible.
IMO biker should be prosecuted for trying to suicide.


----------



## draco21 (Feb 27, 2013)

What case?? i dont know pls tell....

where is this video??? I want to see... where did this happen??


----------



## Nipun (Feb 27, 2013)

draco21 said:


> What case?? i dont know pls tell....
> 
> where is this video??? I want to see... where did this happen??



Ahmedabad.

Ahmedabad BMW hit-and-run case: Car owner nabbed; another victim dies - The Times of India

BMW hit-and-run captured on CCTV in Ahmedabad. Biker dies after being swung high in air. : india


----------



## d3p (Feb 28, 2013)

Nipun said:


> Ahmedabad.
> 
> Ahmedabad BMW hit-and-run case: Car owner nabbed; another victim dies - The Times of India
> 
> BMW hit-and-run captured on CCTV in Ahmedabad. Biker dies after being swung high in air. : india



Have a look at the CCTV Footage. 

[youtube]R_a4JVXZHLQ[/youtube]

Dawm, well deserved to the biker, bad incident for the BMW Owner.

Where the FCUK is the Helmet ?? Why the Hell Young Students do pull such stunts & end up with disaster ??

Why the Hell the headline goes like "BMW Hit & Run Case ??". *Doesn't Tata Indica or Maruti 800 make disaster on Indian Road.*

Sorry, but Govt can't rectify such issues by making the rules more stricter as long as common people are not aware of something called as Common Sense...


Have a look at this too..

[youtube]ErrHMyQ-LDE[/youtube]

ahmedabad mein BMW ne kuchla ??

Another incident, which took place few months ago in a Place called Garabhavi Palya, Hosur Road, Bangalore.

[youtube]mtHOpQdCdfA[/youtube]

The driver was so lucky. But look at this arshe-hole...Is he wearing a Helmet ?? Have a look at the way Pedestrians are crossing the roads. Disasters are common to happen with such place & later "Rich, Powerful and Poor blame game"


----------



## Anorion (Feb 28, 2013)

idiots. poor bmw guy.
people go mad at night, everyone speeds recklessly, and nobody wants to take the next u-turn so they drive on the wrong side. 
it's too horrbile, even when people are going on the wrong side or one way, they do so along any lane of the wrong side.


----------



## Nipun (Feb 28, 2013)

d3p said:


> Have a look at the CCTV Footage.
> 
> ...
> Have a look at this too..



I agree with all points. I saw an advertisement of Delhi Traffic Police in newspaper few days ago, requesting people to move in lanes. My friends made fun of it.  They make fun of me for not going in wrong way or crossing for zebra crossing. All I can do is laugh at them and ignore.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 3, 2013)

At that BMW and Bike crash, wasn't the car going a little high speed? I am not saying, asking. Of course it's the stupid biker!


----------



## Nipun (Mar 3, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> At that BMW and Bike crash, wasn't the car going a little high speed? I am not saying, asking. Of course it's the stupid biker!



Yes, around 80kmph. 
Funnily witnesses say it was 150kmph or 180kmph. Story of all accidents. They have speedometers in their eyes. One of my friend had collided with an Activa coming from wrong side, just like this but he was under speed limit(around 30kph). Still, people said to police he was 100+ !


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh, 80 is absolutely fine.
Didn't know people are that stupid, how can a vehicle go at 150 in that joint? Nonsense!


----------



## Nipun (Mar 4, 2013)

An interesting post.
Things You Can Do Only ON Indian Roads! - Page 14

This bus was attacked by goons in Mangolpuri after recent rape incident. Those people enjoyed throwing rocks and breaking property even when police had registered complaint. Complete idiots! This is not about road sense but general civic sense!

*www.theautomotiveindia.com/forums/attachments/road-safety-driving-sense/84416d1362408829t-pictures-videos-automobiles-involved-accidents-2013-03-04-17.51.14.jpg
*www.theautomotiveindia.com/forums/attachments/road-safety-driving-sense/84415d1362408829t-pictures-videos-automobiles-involved-accidents-2013-03-04-17.51.00.jpg
*www.theautomotiveindia.com/forums/attachments/road-safety-driving-sense/84414d1362408829t-pictures-videos-automobiles-involved-accidents-2013-03-04-17.50.33.jpg


----------



## Nipun (Mar 7, 2013)

*sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/429680_163117143842297_1984321463_n.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (May 1, 2013)

*www.aakenya.co.ke/images/home/fia_golden_rules.jpg

FIA - Michelin: 10 Golden Rules | Federation Internationale de l'Automobile


----------



## freshseasons (May 1, 2013)

And another very very wierd about seat belts in Maharashtra.

     If you are from bigger city like Mumbai both the driver and front co passenger are required to wear seat belt. However Step to a smaller city like pune and the seatbelts are only compulsory for driver not co passenger.(what logic I have no idea) And head for even smaller city like nagpur seatbelts are no required at all. 
  Why this insane grading as per cities 
  But what Pune have is totally beyond realms of logic. Either have or don't keep seatbelt. What's with inbetween rules. ..


----------



## s18000rpm (May 2, 2013)

rules shmules
i don't understand why we NEED a rule like that? shouldn't it be a common sense?
helmet will save your head, seat belt will save your head, neck... ultimately its about one's self. 
i see IT professionals, obviously educated (tech park near my house ) riding on their honda cbr 250 BUT with the helmet in their elbow.

Most of the bikers are just kanjoos, the pillion, usually the wife is not given any helmet  nor the child who sits on the tank, or the child who is crushed between the parents or the eldest child who sits on the carrier at the back.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 20, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



really ?????

then this should be also in the first post..

you are blaming them.. look upon yourself first..



the time has come when pedestrians should start wearing a helmet..


----------



## d3p (May 20, 2013)

s18000rpm said:


> rules shmules
> i don't understand why we NEED a rule like that? *shouldn't it be a common sense?*
> helmet will save your head, seat belt will save your head, neck... ultimately its about one's self.
> i see IT professionals, obviously educated (tech park near my house ) riding on their honda cbr 250 BUT with the helmet in their elbow.
> ...



Common sense ??? Do you think we Indians have that ??

First of all, normal two wheeler in india are made for two people. Rider + Pillion Rider. But most of times you will surely find the third person either in between Rider & pillion rider or sitting above the Gas Tank. Let it be a Kid or New Born Baby. You are not supposed to ride the bike with them. What if, the baby slips out of the Pillion riders hand ?? What if, the Kid feels sleepy & falls down ?? What if the Kid hits the front brake or accelerates or turn off the ignition, while you are cruising ???

This itself state, how much common sense we have.

I have even witness bikes with Rider + Pillion + Kid & Rider will be using Mobile with one hand while riding or stuck at Traffic. I mean you are taking a huge RISK !..

*Looks like we Yindians belong to Circus & on road we are known to create Chaos.*


----------



## Nipun (May 20, 2013)

Completely agree with you!


d3p said:


> wheeler in india are made for two people. Rider + Pillion Rider. But most of times you will surely find the third person either in between Rider & pillion rider or sitting above the Gas Tank. Let it be a Kid or New Born Baby. You are not supposed to ride the bike with them. What if, the baby slips out of the Pillion riders hand ?? What if, the Kid feels sleepy & falls down ??



Nothing much, they will blame the (unlucky) driver behind them, and if it is a truck or bus, they will burn it down. Problem solved.



> *we are known to create Chaos.*



And then blame it on others.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 5, 2013)

Taken with xperia x10
*imageshack.us/a/img844/8452/dsc5158a.jpg


----------



## Nipun (Jun 11, 2013)

*sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/976878_631049100257333_1023981241_o.jpg

Who needs a number plate when you can have a visiting card?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 12, 2013)

Nipun said:


> Who needs a number plate when you can have a visiting card?



erm..Something weird about this...don't these organizations get specialised plates anyways like the UN/CC plates..


----------



## Nipun (Jun 12, 2013)

No. Even diplomat vehicles('CC') have to follow the specified plate and font size and style. And nothing except the registration number can be on the number plate. I remember Mr. Satyendra Garg had fined a very similar vehicle around 2 years ago. The only difference was he had "PRESIDENT" written instead of "General Secretary"(above image).


----------



## freshseasons (Jun 13, 2013)

*  Hows this for number plate *


  *www.myindiapictures.com/pictures/up1/2011/11/Indian-Fat-Lady-Women-Funny-Bike-Ride.jpg


----------



## d3p (Jun 13, 2013)

freshseasons said:


> *  Hows this for number plate *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't you think that's quite big enough for just being a Number plate. I feel it should be a Advertisement Hood or Display.


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 4, 2013)

Good initiative. Sometimes I also wonder about driving licences, and how people get them without knowing basic rules, and safety tips. 

Just the other day I was in traffic, near lilavati hospital in bandra mumbai, and this idiot in an SUV, a driver, stuck his car into my rear bumper. The result? I moved forward and half my bumper came off. I was in a regular traffic jam, bumper to bumper, so just inching forward like everyone else. This fool was trying to squeeze the person behind me out of the way and came a little too close to my car - his driver side touching my passenger side rear bumper. I went ahead so as not to block traffic and parked where I got space. 

There was a woman in the back seat of the car, obviously rich, on her phone, oblivious to everything. The driver tried to run away, of course, but I blocked him by walking into traffic, he stopped, and since there was a lady in the car, I was polite, and said how are you driving like this, in Hindi to the driver. He starts abusing, and says why cant you look and drive, why did you cut me off? 

Obviously I was amazed. I had no clue that cars can apparently turn their back wheels only and move towards another car that's behind them. I decided that this idiot driver just wouldn't understand. So I tried to speak to the lady, I called her Ma'am, was super polite, and basically said, surely you know it's your driver's fault, as the front of your car has caused damage to my rear bumper. However she was on the phone, and refused to get off the phone, and just looked confused. 

The driver kept on with his ridiculous accusations that I had turned into his car somehow when all I did was move forward 2 feet when the car ahead of me moved, and in an absolute straight line. Since we were blocking traffic, I asked the lady, can you please make him go ahead and stop, it's not money I'm interested in, it's correcting your driver and making him understand that the car at the back is always to blame for such accidents. She told him park ahead, I got out of the way, the driver promptly drove away at high speed, and the woman said nothing to him. She didn't even look back. This is the problem with India. No one gives a hoot for whats right and wrong, to save 10 minutes we put everyone else at risk, and if you're polite, you're considered a weakling.

I am sure if I had got out of the car yelling maa behen ki gaalis, threatening murder, blocked the traffic, kept on blocking his car, waited an hour for the cops, and maybe taken my tyre iron and beat him over the head with it, I'd be heard, got money out of the woman, gone home feeling righteous, or gone to jail for murder. However, sometimes it really feels like the idiots just don't understand unless threatened with bodily harm. And what about the woman in the car? She encouraged lawless behaviour, allowed her driver to get away with acting like an ass despite being wrong, helped him break the law... She is as equally to blame for the lawlessness in this country, the lack of fear of getting caught. And all this despite me saying, forget the money, just correct your driver? I have no hope for India. Also I should add, my 8 month pregnant wife was in the car with me, and the woman saw her when we got out, and still didn't correct her driver when he was abusing. 

This is the reason traffic is always so bad, driving is a nightmare, and idiots like this start believing they're invincible. Next step petty crime, then serious crime, and then rape and murder. Not that she'll ever read this, but congratulations lady, you just contributed to making one more person in country a criminal!


----------



## Faun (Sep 4, 2013)

Agree that politeness is considered as weakness. 

Once a person took U turn in the shortest arch without turning on indicator or watching the traffic back. I almost couldn't understand what he was trying to do but at the last moment tried to swerve on the right hand side, got my bike's front tire under his car as he did the shortest arch U turn to the right.

And then I see people crossing road while talking over phone, regardless of the oncoming traffic.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 4, 2013)

It's because discipline has not been taught into their minds. This is what happens when you have illiterate minds in a majority in society. These minds can be of persons who are affluent as well as poor. The solution is to use some sort of force to inflict such sense & make irate people realize their mistakes.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 5, 2013)

Few days ago I say a traffic cop in Delhi, riding on a pulsar, forcefully stopped a beamer (and may be fined or warned), apparently due to the reason he was talking on phone. Most of the cops don't stop high end vehicles considering them to be of a powerful person. But this incident really made me smile and believe that some persons are still performing their duty with full honesty.

As far as small cities are concerned, the universal law is applied there. In big cities, you get more developments, better infrastructure, stricter laws, and what not. If govt/administration starts paying attention towards these areas (smaller cities & such), then situation will certainly improve, if not on the scale of big cities, but still. One thing has to be remembered, people need to be made learn, they don't learn on their own. Period.


----------



## d3p (Sep 6, 2013)

Raaabo said:


> Good initiative. Sometimes I also wonder about driving licences, and how people get them without knowing basic rules, and safety tips.



Not every rich brat needs a driving license, when he can afford a uneducated Cocky Driver. The Problem is with the common people itself, rather than rich people.



Raaabo said:


> Just the other day I was in traffic, near lilavati hospital in bandra mumbai, and this idiot in an SUV, a driver, stuck his car into my rear bumper. The result? I moved forward and half my bumper came off. I was in a regular traffic jam, bumper to bumper, so just inching forward like everyone else. This fool was trying to squeeze the person behind me out of the way and came a little too close to my car - his driver side touching my passenger side rear bumper. I went ahead so as not to block traffic and parked where I got space.
> 
> There was a woman in the back seat of the car, obviously rich, on her phone, oblivious to everything. The driver tried to run away, of course, but I blocked him by walking into traffic, he stopped, and since there was a lady in the car, I was polite, and said how are you driving like this, in Hindi to the driver. He starts abusing, and says why cant you look and drive, why did you cut me off?
> 
> ...



^ This situation is pretty common in India. Zero Driving Sense, Driving License issued to people for making money than others safety over roads. 



Raaabo said:


> I am sure if I had got out of the car yelling maa behen ki gaalis, threatening murder, blocked the traffic, kept on blocking his car, waited an hour for the cops, and maybe taken my tyre iron and beat him over the head with it, I'd be heard, got money out of the woman, gone home feeling righteous, or gone to jail for murder. However, sometimes it really feels like the idiots just don't understand unless threatened with bodily harm. And what about the woman in the car? She encouraged lawless behaviour, allowed her driver to get away with acting like an ass despite being wrong, helped him break the law... She is as equally to blame for the lawlessness in this country, the lack of fear of getting caught. And all this despite me saying, forget the money, just correct your driver? I have no hope for India. Also I should add, my 8 month pregnant wife was in the car with me, and the woman saw her when we got out, and still didn't correct her driver when he was abusing.



^ This would have worsen the situation, but end of the day you won't be frustrated with the experience you had. 

On the other hand, this is the ideal way of people behaving when they end up with an accident. Either they flee away from the picture or they stay there, just to show how right they were & how wrong you are.

IMO, if you pick a Fight with a Pig. No matter how good fighter you are, the Pig will enjoy the fight & gets you into the mud.



Raaabo said:


> This is the reason traffic is always so bad, driving is a nightmare, and idiots like this start believing they're invincible. Next step petty crime, then serious crime, and then rape and murder. Not that she'll ever read this, but congratulations lady, you just contributed to making one more person in country a criminal!



The main reason, why the common people are like this is due to 

1). Easy acquirement of a Driving License. Bribe, if you can't get one. 
2). No fear of Law, as long as they can afford to buy the law or buy out some one else to take the blame. 
3). No initiative shown either by Govt or People to make awareness campaigns like " how to drive safely", "Don's & don't on Road" blah blah..

[I feel like killing each & every ba$tard, who uses a Phone while driving a Bike or Car. Unfortunately, the number of users are Girls.]

Last but won't be the least

4). Common sense & Being Disciplined.

*We haven't learned this in the past. We never learn it today also & This is f*cking next to impossible in the Future too.*



dashing.sujay said:


> Few days ago I say a traffic cop in Delhi, riding on a pulsar, forcefully stopped a beamer (and may be fined or warned), apparently due to the reason he was talking on phone. Most of the cops don't stop high end vehicles considering them to be of a powerful person. But this incident really made me smile and believe that some persons are still performing their duty with full honesty.
> 
> As far as small cities are concerned, the universal law is applied there. In big cities, you get more developments, better infrastructure, stricter laws, and what not. If govt/administration starts paying attention towards these areas (smaller cities & such), then situation will certainly improve, if not on the scale of big cities, but still. One thing has to be remembered, people need to be made learn, they don't learn on their own. Period.



In Bangalore, every saturday/sunday are considered to be a Heavy traffic on roads. Specially during the evening time. The traffic Polices on the main signals are very strict in terms of law & are equipped with Special devices, which takes a snap of the traffic violation & fines you then & there.

But its the exact opposite during the weekdays. The traffic polices will be available in the signal but not quite attentive towards maintaining peace over roads. Either busy with mobile or busy having Tea, Cigarettes, Snacks through out the day & evening.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 6, 2013)

^But what I have generally "observed" that b'lore police is quite active. May be I'm wrong, but that's what my short time experience tells.


----------



## d3p (Sep 6, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^But what I have generally "observed" that b'lore police is quite active. May be I'm wrong, but that's what my short time experience tells.



Yes, its not a Generalized comment here. Few are doing their good job & few are just acting weird.

Talking about Bangalore Police. I have seen police collecting their share from those road side sellers [junk food, shoes, clothes] everyday in the evening. Even to some extent they force to sellers to give money as well as free food or items.

This might not be the same situation across the entire bangalore, but atleast place like Electronic City, Singasandra, Hosa Road, Bommanhalli, J.P Nagar, Banashankari, Koramangala [Near by gardens], Ejipura & even in Wilson Garden.


----------



## Nipun (Sep 6, 2013)

d3p said:


> Yes, its not a Generalized comment here. Few are doing their good job & few are just acting weird.
> 
> Talking about Bangalore Police. I have seen police collecting their share from those road side sellers [junk food, shoes, clothes] everyday in the evening. Even to some extent they force to sellers to give money as well as free food or items.
> 
> This might not be the same situation across the entire bangalore, but atleast place like Electronic City, Singasandra, Hosa Road, Bommanhalli, J.P Nagar, Banashankari, Koramangala [Near by gardens], Ejipura & even in Wilson Garden.



It is same across all cities in India. There are people doing good job, but the are less than people giving police a bad name.



d3p said:


> The main reason, why the common people are like this is due to
> 
> 1). Easy acquirement of a Driving License. Bribe, if you can't get one.
> 2). No fear of Law, as long as they can afford to buy the law or buy out some one else to take the blame.
> ...



The last point is the major cause of chaos that exists on our roads.
*1.* Having a driving license has nothing to do with how one drives/behaves on road. Holders create trouble for others while people without driving license _may_ be disciplined. Having a driving license cannot decide sanity of a person, not in India atleast.

*2. *The main reason for no fear of law - in Delhi atleast - is because of "_Jaanta hai me kon hu/mera baap kon hai_". Everyone thinks they have the right to break the law(and bones of others too!) just because a distant relative is a police officer.

*3. *Initiative is shown by Delhi Traffic Police to teach people about traffic laws and sense, but most ignore it. Regularly there are ads in newspapers regarding lane driving, using helmet/seatbelts, having proper number plate etc. but most people just ignore it. They post such images on their FB page too, but most of the comments say "Why should we follow traffic rules when you cannot stop taking bribes/prevent traffic jams?". They just don't realize it's for their own good! Indians want situations to improve without doing anything. The other person should do everything, why should I even move?

*4. *Common sense and discipline plays the most important role. And it's very rare. Even the highly educated folks don't know public discipline and manners. While most people link common sense/discipline with education, I differ. It's about how an individual is raised in the family by parents/guardians. I and my classmates go to same school while I am far more disciplined("shareef) than them. Just because their parents don't show any discipline themselves, have never taught manners to them and have no fear in their child's mind, they do all _wrong_ acts. From underage smoking to drinking and driving. If people become disciplined, almost all problems prevailing in our society will get solved.



d3p said:


> [I feel like killing each & every ba$tard, who uses a Phone while driving a Bike or Car. Unfortunately, the number of users are Girls.]


This is one of the things I hate the most. They drive at 20kmph in high-speed lane & 70kmph in left-most lane, stop in middle of the road, lanes are non-existent(that's for all drivers though) and what not. And if they crash into someone, it has to be their fault. "So what if I am talking on phone, have music on maximum, had 65km/h speed without any seatbelts and was applying some lipstick on my face? It's your duty to keep an eye on the road. You need to pay for the damage I caused to your car".  [Never experienced this personally but have seen countless times.]
Sorry for generalizing here, while most of the female drivers are as I stated above, there are many well disciplined and good female drivers too on the road.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 6, 2013)

I have seen some females (girl) in bhopal driving real reckless but as good as any boy can.

Bhopalis have really got the genes to drive good. Almost quarter of local youths drive their bikes without headlight (if you know what I mean and why it's used for).


----------



## d3p (Sep 11, 2013)

Nipun said:


> The last point is the major cause of chaos that exists on our roads.
> *1.* Having a driving license has nothing to do with how one drives/behaves on road. Holders create trouble for others while people without driving license _may_ be disciplined. Having a driving license cannot decide sanity of a person, not in India atleast.



Again, Having a Driving License, has nothing to do with the Driving sense. What i meant was "Easy acquirement of a Driving License. Bribe, if you can't get one." Its very simple to get a License, without adequate information on "How to Drive ??"



Nipun said:


> *2. *The main reason for no fear of law - in Delhi atleast - is because of "_Jaanta hai me kon hu/mera baap kon hai_". Everyone thinks they have the right to break the law(and bones of others too!) just because a distant relative is a police officer.



It's the same case across all over India.



Nipun said:


> *3. *Initiative is shown by Delhi Traffic Police to teach people about traffic laws and sense, but most ignore it. Regularly there are ads in newspapers regarding lane driving, using helmet/seatbelts, having proper number plate etc. but most people just ignore it. They post such images on their FB page too, but most of the comments say "Why should we follow traffic rules when you cannot stop taking bribes/prevent traffic jams?". They just don't realize it's for their own good! Indians want situations to improve without doing anything. The other person should do everything, why should I even move?



That's due to the stereo type thinking & being a Lazy-arshe.



Nipun said:


> *4. *Common sense and discipline plays the most important role. And it's very rare. Even the highly educated folks don't know public discipline and manners. While most people link common sense/discipline with education, I differ. It's about how an individual is raised in the family by parents/guardians. I and my classmates go to same school while I am far more disciplined("shareef) than them. Just because their parents don't show any discipline themselves, have never taught manners to them and have no fear in their child's mind, they do all _wrong_ acts. From underage smoking to drinking and driving. If people become disciplined, almost all problems prevailing in our society will get solved.



It won't happen in India. Period..



Nipun said:


> This is one of the things I hate the most. They drive at 20kmph in high-speed lane & 70kmph in left-most lane, stop in middle of the road, lanes are non-existent(that's for all drivers though) and what not. And if they crash into someone, it has to be their fault. "So what if I am talking on phone, have music on maximum, had 65km/h speed without any seatbelts and was applying some lipstick on my face? It's your duty to keep an eye on the road. You need to pay for the damage I caused to your car".  [Never experienced this personally but have seen countless times.]
> Sorry for generalizing here, while most of the female drivers are as I stated above, there are many well disciplined and good female drivers too on the road.



Again, its just an observation, nothing was being generalized. 

Nice points btw..:thumbsup:


----------



## pratap007 (Nov 17, 2013)

I live in Vasai and its a small suburban city so as to speak .. but its a nightmare everytime i ride to Mumbai ... People had warned us that Delhi drivers and riders were lunatics blah blah but when i was traveling on a motorcycle locally there i felt that the riding and driving was much more decent .. especially the highways.. these are big roads I'm talking about and not gullies. I kinda felt ashamed as I was quite convinced of bad driving habits of Delhiites .. Shame on me... I travel 100kms everyday to and from work so its a daily battle against idiots OLD and YOUNG just to stay alive...


----------



## Nipun (Jan 3, 2014)

Unable to find the news link to this incident now.


Spoiler



*www.team-bhp.com/forum/attachments/street-experiences/1185528d1388594755t-accidents-india-pics-year.jpg


The scooter rider tried wheelies on New Year which went out of control and took the riders life. The sad part is he also injured two other commuters.


----------



## Nipun (Jun 21, 2014)

Driving sense? Do we Indians even know what that is? | Rants of Indian Teenager


> BEING A TETRIS MASTER:
> You remember that game from childhood where you are supposed to fill up all possible spaces? Being a driver on Indian roads requires that skill, too! The only difference is that instead of playing room we have roads and instead of tiles, we have vehicles. The objective is to make the most efficient use of the road by occupying as less space as possible and filling up every possible space – not even leaving more than an inch. However, don’t worry if you’re a beginner and cannot fill all spaces: If you leave more than 6 inches, a two wheeler will do the job for you and occupy the space within a blink of the eye. How fast and efficient!


----------



## Nipun (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: The Offtopic Thread V1: Life Support Edition*



gta0gagan said:


> you atleast got something i never won till now ..........
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> plz guys sign this will take only a second *www.change.org/en-IN/petitions/ens...d-introduce-it-in-parliament-roadsafety#share



I am not going to sign this. I am of a strong opinions that stronger laws cannot and will not change the situation on roads. Some logic, empathy and sense towards other commuters on road will.
*www.digit.in/forum/fight-club/167930-road-sense-sorry-whats.html

- - - Updated - - -



kaz said:


> So 1 minute is all it needs, which can bring a change for the good and needy....



This seems like a "Ek minute hi to lagta hai" video played before movies.


----------



## kaz (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: The Offtopic Thread V1: Life Support Edition*



Nipun said:


> I am not going to sign this. I am of a strong opinions that stronger laws cannot and will not change the situation on roads. Some logic, empathy and sense towards other commuters on road will.
> *www.digit.in/forum/fight-club/167930-road-sense-sorry-whats.html



I don't think so.... At many places we don't even have a traffic police, people hustle around to get ahead of others... Yeah!!! You can ask them to be responsible and logical, but again, they see no harm in doing this.... 
We live in a country where people don't know the meaning of any road sign and they have a Driving License....A two wheeler rider pays 50rs. to get his 4wheeler driving test cleared...

I have heard that in the US when you apply for a DL you are made to attend classes and appear a written exam followed by driving tests...

- - - Updated - - -



Flash said:


> Last petition i saw from a TDF guy was not to port 'GTAV to PC'.



We can just ignore those


----------



## amjath (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: The Offtopic Thread V1: Life Support Edition*



Nipun said:


> I am not going to sign this. I am of a strong opinions that stronger laws cannot and will not change the situation on roads. Some logic, empathy and sense towards other commuters on road will.
> *www.digit.in/forum/fight-club/167930-road-sense-sorry-whats.html



there are many countries made it happen with rules, even at midnight people have followed rules


----------



## Nipun (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: The Offtopic Thread V1: Life Support Edition*



kaz said:


> I don't think so.... At many places we don't even have a traffic police, people hustle around to get ahead of others... Yeah!!! You can ask them to be responsible and logical, but again, they see no harm in doing this....
> We live in a country where people don't know the meaning of any road sign and they have a Driving License....A two wheeler rider pays 50rs. to get his 4wheeler driving test cleared...
> 
> I have heard that in the US when you apply for a DL you are made to attend classes and appear a written exam followed by driving tests...





amjath said:


> there are many countries made it happen with rules, even at midnight people have followed rules



We do have very strict laws. The point is, who obeys them? Who has to obey them?
As I said in that thread too, we people need a traffic police officer to ensure that we do not jump a red light. Why is that? Why can we not respect the laws regardless of whether someone is watching us or not? "even at midnight people have followed rules", is that a respect towards law shown by the people of that country or result of stricter laws? We already have very strict laws for many things. There are provisions of being jailed for jumping red lights, entering one-way and rash driving, how many people does that stop? Of course we cannot expect death penalty for traffic offenses.
We do not need stricter laws. We need citizens who know how to respect laws, how to act sensibly and how to make sure we are not causing troubles to anyone.

And yes, in many countries the test for driving license is very strict. According to the _law_, it's supposed to be the same here. This point is about making sure the laws are enforced, not creating more and stricter laws. The same is with paying for driving license. It's about anti-corruption laws; traffic laws have nothing to do with it.

More laws, in my opinions, would result in more complications. I would prefer a society with less laws and more sensible citizens than a society with more laws and less sensible citizens. Laws are useless unless we respect them.

EDIT: I think this is OT for OT thread.


----------



## kaz (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: The Offtopic Thread V1: Life Support Edition*

What about those places where there is neither a traffic signal nor a police?
How do you think that the people can be made responsible?

Say for example, here we have huge numbers of trucks carrying coal/stones and they have to pass through some weighing booths to ride through the city...the queue sometimes is more than 1km long and they take up half the space on the road, they don't feel like parking off the road...So, according to you we should guide each one to take responsibility for the traffic jams and feel guilty or make a rule to fine them if they do so, which will eventually make them responsible  ???


----------



## Nipun (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: The Offtopic Thread V1: Life Support Edition*



kaz said:


> What about those places where there is neither a traffic signal nor a police?



I think this is not the place to discuss it. I replied to you in the road sense thread.


----------



## Nipun (Jul 11, 2014)

kaz said:


> What about those places where there is neither a traffic signal nor a police?



There are rules for that too - right of the way.



> How do you think that the people can be made responsible?


Making people 'responsible' by making stricter laws does not actually make them responsible, but law-fearing. They will break the laws as soon as they get a chance. This is what happens in India.

Making responsible and law abiding citizens starts at a very early stage. In my opinion, respecting the laws should be taught to a child the same way wearing clothes or eating food with spoons is taught. However since most people are themselves uncivilized, they do not teach civil sense/manners to their children. It's a vicious cycle.



> Say for example, here we have huge numbers of trucks carrying coal/stones and they have to pass through some weighing booths to ride through the city...the queue sometimes is more than 1km long and they take up half the space on the road, they don't feel like parking off the road...So, according to you we should guide each one to take responsibility for the traffic jams and feel guilty or make a rule to fine them if they do so, which will eventually make them responsible  ???



Did I ever ask to make them feel guilty? I am not asking to make them accountable, I am asking to make them respect the law.
About making a rule to fine them, there already exists not one but many. You may add another one. And another one. And another. And a billion more. Will it make any difference until it's actually practiced? Did banning of smoking in public areas make a difference? Or is there any difference on the amount of garbage/paan spits on public spots despite proper laws being there? *If just making laws was the solution to everything, we would be a trouble-free country by now. No murders, no rapes, no robberies, no garbage, no pollution, no corruption, no fights, no traffic jams, no deaths due to stupidity.*

- - - Updated - - -

PS: I will also advice you to read the preceding posts to get a better view of what I am trying to say.


----------



## kaz (Jul 11, 2014)

True...Beside making rules its more important to enforce them...
Corruption stands as the major problem...


----------



## Anorion (Jul 12, 2014)

Nipun said:


> They will break the laws as soon as they get a chance. This is what happens in India.


not everywhere. there can be a lot more ticketless travel for example, but people for some reason keep buying railway tickets. Many other countries have more advanced setups just make sure people buy railway tickets, but here we don't have or need so much.

some of the policies/laws that can improve situation - most of these are because of public pleasing, even if this stops it s enough. Can start with no low parking fares and no easy driver's license. India charges a negligible amount for road use. Now if people who drive/own cars start bearing the real cost of owning and driving a car, instead of the common public, the situation will improve drastically and immediately. 

our parking rates are very low, especially in the metropolitan cities. these could be much higher and there have been studies conducted about this. 


> Following a comprehensive study on vehicular traffic in the Capital, New Delhi-based environmental NGO Centre for Science and Environment (CSE) has suggested measures like levying of a hefty road tax, introduction of congestion charges and putting a high premium on car parking to the Delhi government in an effort to check the increasing use of private vehicles, leading to the traffic mess in the Capital.


Higher tax, parking charges can lower city’s car use: CSE - Indian Express

- - - Updated - - -

also, this article is about Bangladesh, but applies equally here.



> And this brings us to the third reason why the traffic problem is so difficult to solve: politics. All of these fixes sound easy and obvious, but they come at a cost. One and a half million people drive rickshaws for a living, plus another few hundred thousand own and repair them. Government efforts to get people out of rickshaws and into buses and trains are going to attract huge opposition.
> ...
> The obvious solution, or the one proposed by international experts anyway, is to separate the rickshaws from the cars from the CNGs, give each of them lanes and lights according to their top speed, and, crucially, make car drivers pay the cost of taking up more space on the roads.
> 
> But that, politically speaking, is about as plausible as suggesting that everyone fly to work on the back of a giant eagle. Car owners are a small part of the population, but a highly influential and politically necessary one. Having a car—and a driver, of course—is a major perk of being a government official or business executive.



this one also talks about making the the owners bear the cost more. 
What Dhaka, Bangladesh, the Traffic Capital of the World, Can Teach Us | New Republic


----------



## kaz (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## ashs1 (Jul 15, 2014)

must take a leaf out of germany's road sense book 
[YOUTUBE]hxl7vjaEutw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## beingGamer (Jul 15, 2014)

i would say "be the change you want to see"
i know there are lot of bad habits of Indian drivers/bikers, I rarely ride my bike, but when I do & stop at signals, i stop before the marked line & zebra crossing. If you want to see the change, be the change and let people know that those marks are not for you to stop your car/bike on


----------



## Nipun (Jul 15, 2014)

Anorion said:


> not everywhere. there can be a lot more ticketless travel for example, but people for some reason keep buying railway tickets. Many other countries have more advanced setups just make sure people buy railway tickets, but here we don't have or need so much.
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...



Unable to comprehend this at the moment. Sleepy. Will reply later.



kaz said:


> YouTube Video


I have seen this video being shared on FB multiple times, and this is the comment I made today:


> The same video has been shared by many people on Facebook. Many of them(not you though) mock me for telling them to follow traffic rules, to give way to emergency vehicles and all that. Yet, when it comes to sharing videos on FB, they all do it instantaneously with captions like "OMG! People can be so unsympathetic!". As I have said countless times, we Indians can never ever learn to act sensibly and responsibly on Indian roads. Never. It's not taught to us, it's against our moral values to be responsible towards the society. Especially when we have hypocrites laughing at those trying to feed sense and later sharing this video on FB.
> That being said, the guy who added subtitles to the video surely needs some English lessons. And some road lessons, too. He says "whenever you hear siren of an emergency vehicle, move to the left and come to a complete stop". That's stupid. If you move to the left and stop, there are very high chances that you will bottleneck the traffic behind you which would further delay the emergency vehicle. The correct course of action should be identifying the lane the emergency vehicle is in and making sure you do not enter that lane. Of course, this is based on Indian conditions.
> Also, "instead of giving space suddenly pushed brakes" is the stupidest thing I have heard/read since this morning. You have to keep enough space between you and the vehicle in front to make sure you can brake in time. It is not the duty of the vehicle in front to make sure the vehicle being maintains enough gap! This is more essential when you are carrying passengers in critical conditions.* Tailgating will result in an accident!*
> I am not going to share this video on Facebook, because after writing 10,000+ words on this same topic people hardly do anything except either to comment, "Yes, you are right!"(while thinking, "chhod na yaar, koi aur follow kar lega ye rules") or to comment, "LOL You're an idiot if you follow traffic rules and/or try to drive sensibly in India".
> /Rant.





> I came back to say that where is effing seat belt?! That imbecile does not realize that the next ambulance would have taken a long time too, and lack of seat belts would only have made the situation worse. Dumbass!



That's a good initiative, but he himself is wrong at so many levels. Still, appreciated for spreading some awareness.



anikkket said:


> i would say "be the change you want to see"
> i know there are lot of bad habits of Indian drivers/bikers, I rarely ride my bike, but when I do & stop at signals, i stop before the marked line & zebra crossing. If you want to see the change, be the change and let people know that those marks are not for you to stop your car/bike on




That's really very kind!


----------



## kaz (Jul 15, 2014)

Yeah!!! The ambulance driver was more into the camera than on the road that's why he hit the vehicle in the front...
But still I feel pity for my people, the way everyone was blocking the ambulance showed how selfish people are...Most people think that an ambulance with no patient inside is using siren to get through the traffic...
At least at my place I have seen people giving way to the ambulance...

- - - Updated - - -



anikkket said:


> i would say "be the change you want to see"
> i know there are lot of bad habits of Indian drivers/bikers, I rarely ride my bike, but when I do & stop at signals, i stop before the marked line & zebra crossing. If you want to see the change, be the change and let people know that those marks are not for you to stop your car/bike on



I don't see any zebra crossing in my city...We here take the hand of traffic police as the reference line


----------



## Nipun (Jul 15, 2014)

kaz said:


> Yeah!!! The ambulance driver was more into the camera than on the road that's why he hit the vehicle in the front...
> But still I feel pity for my people, the way everyone was blocking the ambulance showed how selfish people are...Most people think that an ambulance with no patient inside is using siren to get through the traffic...
> At least at my place I have seen people giving way to the ambulance...


Luckily, most people give ways to ambulances here too. What follows after ambulance has passed is traffic jam though.



> I don't see any zebra crossing in my city...We here take the hand of traffic police as the reference line



Then a foot before divider ends should be the reference line..


----------



## Anorion (Jul 19, 2014)

check out this plan _in a developed country _which gives the same conveniences of owning a vehicle without actually having to own one 

Helsinki's ambitious plan to make car ownership pointless in 10 years | Cities | theguardian.com

we should just leapfrog ahead to this


----------



## adityak469 (Nov 12, 2014)

Guys need help.
Today while i was returning home from school as always, i was in an accident which resulted in my scooty's brake rendered useless, luckily i was not hurt much(few scratches). it was like this pic. i was on the right side of the lane, with helmet and with indicator turned on to turn left and on speed 30kmph, and the lane looked(was) empty until i was at intersection of the main lane and the small roadm there i saw a ~45 years old lady on a scooty on the wrong side of the lane and i hit the disk brake ASAP which resulted in me falling down, That ungrateful crazy a$$ stopped her scooty and said _kya beta aacha se na chalana chahiye_ and then ****ing went on her own way, still in the wrong lane, the traffic police chowki was right there with 2 policemen standing around 10 steps away which did not bother to stop that aunty or to help me. i was pretty shocked at that, but the main concern is i couldn't do anything as i don't have a licence(15 years, 16 is minimum for a gearless licence, and on a side note, i drive quite well) and wanted to know what i could have done to get that crazy aunty to realize how to drive and to get her to pay up the fine(not the damage of my scooty)
*puu.sh/cNU8X/0c20ab1a1e.jpg


----------



## Flash (Nov 12, 2014)

Glad that, it's a minor accident. 

Few people continue to do a thing, though they knew it's wrong. Few don't even know what they're doing is right or wrong.
I don't know in what category that aunty will come. Even if you've tried to educate her, she would've blamed you only.


----------



## amjath (Nov 12, 2014)

Yes glad you are okay. 
 People say, never follow government bus, share auto and lady driving a vehicle at least in chennai.
BTW no disk brakes in scooty you lying


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 12, 2014)

> Even if you've tried to educate her, she would've blamed you only.


True.. some people are too egoistic to admit they were wrong, especially when it comes to admitting to a teen or a child.. thats why that lady just pulled a (movement speed +70%) from you


----------



## tanmaymohan (Nov 12, 2014)

That drawing though. Hope you are okay


----------



## Nipun (Nov 13, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> Guys need help.(15 years, 16 is minimum for a gearless licence, and on a side note, i drive quite well)



I could not read your entire post as I have a presentation tomorrow that requires my time, but the minimum age of 16 you speak of is for two wheeler vehicles with an engine of capacity less than 50cc. No such 'scooty' exists in India anymore.


----------



## happy17292 (Nov 13, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> Guys need help.
> Today while i was returning home from school as always, i was in an accident which resulted in my scooty's brake rendered useless, luckily i was not hurt much(few scratches). it was like this pic. i was on the right side of the lane, with helmet and with indicator turned on to turn left and on speed 30kmph, and the lane looked(was) empty until i was at intersection of the main lane and the small roadm there i saw a ~45 years old lady on a scooty on the wrong side of the lane and i hit the disk brake ASAP which resulted in me falling down, That ungrateful crazy a$$ stopped her scooty and said _kya beta aacha se na chalana chahiye_ and then ****ing went on her own way, still in the wrong lane, the traffic police chowki was right there with 2 policemen standing around 10 steps away which did not bother to stop that aunty or to help me. i was pretty shocked at that, but the main concern is i couldn't do anything as i don't have a licence(15 years, 16 is minimum for a gearless licence, and on a side note, i drive quite well) and wanted to know what i could have done to get that crazy aunty to realize how to drive and to get her to pay up the fine(not the damage of my scooty)
> *puu.sh/cNU8X/0c20ab1a1e.jpg



You cant do anything when a lady/girl is involved. Everyone will blame you for her mistake. Better abuse her on her face and ruuuuun 

Also do not panic in these kinds of situation. Apply brakes in a progressive manner, Its better to hit someone at slow speed than falling down and breaking your ribs.


----------



## singleindian (Nov 13, 2014)

sorry to say,i hate whn kids @ school ride this bike and scooters! thy r showing off and driving crazy.i hope u dont fall in those category.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 13, 2014)

In bangalore, everyone overtakes from the left.
All the slow drivers drive on the right side of the road
Bikes generally drive on Footpaths when all the vehicles are waiting at a signal
most of the time ppl jump red lights at unmanned signals
at night, there are no road rules


----------



## amjath (Nov 13, 2014)

^ happens everywhere


----------



## adityak469 (Nov 13, 2014)

Flash said:


> Glad that, it's a minor accident.
> 
> Few people continue to do a thing, though they knew it's wrong. Few don't even know what they're doing is right or wrong.
> I don't know in what category that aunty will come. Even if you've tried to educate her, she would've blamed you only.



she did blame me, she said _kya beta aise chalate hai, aacha se na chalana chahiye_ and luckily the road was empty or it would have been a major accident.



amjath said:


> Yes glad you are okay.
> People say, never follow government bus, share auto and lady driving a vehicle at least in chennai.
> BTW no disk brakes in scooty you lying


there is disk brake in aviator :O



tanmaymohan said:


> That drawing though. Hope you are okay


made it in 5 mins, what do you expect 



Nipun said:


> I could not read your entire post as I have a presentation tomorrow that requires my time, but the minimum age of 16 you speak of is for two wheeler vehicles with an engine of capacity less than 50cc. No such 'scooty' exists in India anymore.


yup i know that but the 50cc licence works with all gearless scooties. the traffic police doesn't say anything if you have that license.


singleindian said:


> sorry to say,i hate whn kids @ school ride this bike and scooters! thy r showing off and driving crazy.i hope u dont fall in those category.


well i dont think taking scooty to school is show off for many people because in our school, our classes are over at 11 am and the busses leave at 1.30pm. its a 2.30 hours gap which is quite long, so scooty is the last resort as the main road is 10 min walk away form the school.


Gollum said:


> In bangalore, everyone overtakes from the left.
> All the slow drivers drive on the right side of the road
> Bikes generally drive on Footpaths when all the vehicles are waiting at a signal
> most of the time ppl jump red lights at unmanned signals
> at night, there are no road rules


still dont get what people get from going to the front from the sides when the traffic signal is red.


----------



## Raaabo (Nov 13, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> she did blame me, she said _kya beta aise chalate hai, aacha se na chalana chahiye_ and luckily the road was empty or it would have been a major accident.[/IMG]



You are to blame legally, if she has a valid license. You should not be driving, no matter how "inconvenient" it is. Sorry, but you are the problem in India, a much bigger problem than an aunty breaking a one way rule. 

You may drive carefully and be responsible, but you are still breaking a law, and that's how almost every Indian thinks. If she was in a car and ran you over, even then a court would not convict her because laws are made for a reason, and driving without a license is a bigger crime than driving in the wrong lane. 

What's next? Beat up someone you don't like? Drink while underage? Drink and drive while underage? Litter? Throw toxic waste on the road? Who draws the line at breaking laws? Your moral compass might make you stop at a red light, others just break through, and still others may purposely run people over and cause accidents. 

Wrong is wrong, but who will ever make Indians realise it?


----------



## lywyre (Nov 13, 2014)

[MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION]: Scooty is a TVS brand. 

Like Raabo said, Indian Motor Act does not forbid that aunty to drive on the right side of the road, but it does limit you to a 50 cc vehicle. If you cannot control your ride @ 30kmph and fell, then you are not fit to drive that scooter. Take it as a lesson, be watchful and try to anticipate the worst and be prepared every second you are riding/driving.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 13, 2014)

[MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION] : Disc brakes in Scooty? 

Anyways, whatever the scenario is, the moment someone come to know that you have no-license, all the blame will be put up on you(Only exception is, if you are a girl). I see lot of school-going girls/boys riding bikes/scooters without license, and above all, they(not all) know nothing about rules. They over take you from left, drive 50+ in hospital area and turn without indication and drive bikes like racer. 

I never did this in my childhood, and even when I get the luxury while in college, I never ride because I never wanted to drive without license. 

It all depends on personal ethics, and until people realize that what they are doing is wrong and cost some poor guy's life, nothing will be changed. 

Every day, driving in my city is like one thriller movie and all I think in my mind is that, I have to be safe and keep road safe for my fellow riders/drivers/peds.


----------



## Nipun (Nov 13, 2014)

furious_gamer said:


> [MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION] : Disc brakes in Scooty?



'Scooty' is often used for an automatic scooter. In this case it's most probably a Honda Aviator.

- - - Updated - - -



adityak469 said:


> yup i know that but the 50cc licence works with all gearless scooties. the traffic police doesn't say anything if you have that license.
> .



Nope, nope, nope.
Wrong at so many levels.
Traffic police might not say anything, but they are _supposed to._ I do not know about your city, but in cities like Delhi (and Chandigarh, of course), it is taken quite seriously. And by that I mean some money leaves your pocket.

And honestly, it shouldn't had been difficult to handle a scooter at 30kmph. Or if it was, you are not fit to drive, in my opinion.

Yes, the lady was the wrongdoer. But you were wrong, too. Legally, that is. On a personal opinion, as I had said earlier, driving shouldn't have anything to do with age. Age != maturity.

- - - Updated - - -



Raaabo said:


> You are to blame legally, if she has a valid license. You should not be driving, no matter how "inconvenient" it is. Sorry, but you are the problem in India, a much bigger problem than an aunty breaking a one way rule.


That's debatable.
Not having a license should not be the only reason to declare a person wrong. Legally, yes, but then "you are the problem in India, much bigger.." thing is not legal. A person in the wrong way is certainly a bigger problem than a person without license, provided that the person without license is following all the laws and rules. If s/he is, there shouldn't be any problem. Of course, not legally.
A lot of people on Indian roads have valid licenses, but do not have valid driving sense. Get my point? A person without license is not a person to blame always. That should differ based on the circumstances.



> You may drive carefully and be responsible, but you are still breaking a law, and that's how almost every Indian thinks.* If she was in a car and ran you over, even then a court would not convict her *because laws are made for a reason, and driving without a license is a bigger crime than driving in the wrong lane.


I know that this is not the point, but court will convict her.




Raaabo said:


> What's next? Beat up someone you don't like? Drink while underage? Drink and drive while underage? Litter? Throw toxic waste on the road? Who draws the line at breaking laws? Your moral compass might make you stop at a red light, others just break through, and still others may purposely run people over and cause accidents.
> 
> Wrong is wrong, but who will ever make Indians realise it?


----------



## Raaabo (Nov 13, 2014)

Nope, legally the court cannot convict anyone with a license for a road accident that involves them and someone without a license driving on a road. There is no fault to be proven, as legally the "fault" is solely the underage driver's. Plus usually underage driver's drive recklessly, and go on "joyrides" and thus that's how they will see it.

As for the problem with India, yes, this is it, people not only flouting laws like they don't matter, but others defending them. Unless everyone starts respecting the laws, nothing will change. 

That Aunty isn't right, not at all, but the fact that someone posts that they are driving without a license, and complaining about someone going down a one way... thats the problem with India. it's always someone else's fault, never our own.


----------



## Nipun (Nov 13, 2014)

Raaabo said:


> Nope, legally the court cannot convict anyone with a license for a road accident that involves them and someone without a license driving on a road. There is no fault to be proven, as legally the "fault" is solely the underage driver's.


I do not see why the court cannot. There's not fault of only the underage driver, it's also the other person's who was not driving properly.



> Plus usually underage driver's drive recklessly, and go on "joyrides" and thus that's how they will see it.


Lol, no. Courts do not generally rely on inductive reasoning in such cases.



> As for the problem with India, yes, this is it, people not only flouting laws like they don't matter, but others defending them. Unless everyone starts respecting the laws, nothing will change.


I'm not defending anyone flouting the rules. I am not at all saying driving without license is a good thing to do. All I have said is, is that having basic driving sense matters more than having a driver's license. A person with a valid license but no driving sense is a threat on the road. A person with no license but good sense, on the other hand, is not.
What you're saying is that a truck driver could be drunk, over speed limit, jump a red light and kill a guy on a motorcycle who didn't have license, and it becomes motorcyclists fault.



> That Aunty isn't right, not at all, but the fact that someone posts that they are driving without a license, and complaining about someone going down a one way... thats the problem with India. it's always someone else's fault, never our own.



That's not even the point.

I am completely in support of respect for law and more importantly respect for other users of the road. All I am saying is, this was also said by  [MENTION=88371]d3p[/MENTION] on the previous page, just having a license is and should not be the reason to declare a person wrong. His acts matter more than anything else.


----------



## Raaabo (Nov 13, 2014)

Nope, I don't agree. Follow the law first, then criticise others. You can't flout a law and then criticise others for doing the same. 

And yes, a drunk truck driver should not get booked for killing a person driving with no license. He will argue in court that yes he was drunk and should be fined for drunk driving, however the death was totally avoidable if the other person had followed the law. 

People find it so easy to point at one person breaking the law, that they're ignoring another? Whatever the problems with our country, there's no excuse for flouting basic laws like not getting a driving license. If you're underage, you're not allowed to drive, so don't. It's bad enough that people with licenses can barely drive, why add more risk to the road? At least there's some sort of test done to ascertain the driving ability of those with licenses... who tests the unlicensed? what if I swerve to miss a 13 year old on a bike and run over a pedestrian? Is it fair to me that someone without a license caused me to harm someone else?


----------



## Nipun (Nov 13, 2014)

Raaabo said:


> Nope, I don't agree. Follow the law first, then criticise others. You can't flout a law and then criticise others for doing the same.
> 
> And yes, a drunk truck driver should not get booked for killing a person driving with no license. He will argue in court that yes he was drunk and should be fined for drunk driving, however the death was totally avoidable if the other person had followed the law.


He will argue that and fail miserably. I have not studied criminal law (yet), but this argument could clearly not stand in a civil case. Such a death was not avoidable as the other person did not do anything to invite his death upon himself. How does his competency to drive decrease because of lack of a driving license? Driving license is a _certificate_, which I know is not the right word to use, saying that this person drives well. It does not mean that everyone else does not drive well. They might, they might not. As I said, it depends of circumstances more than the law.



> People find it so easy to point at one person breaking the law, that they're ignoring another? Whatever the problems with our country, there's no excuse for flouting basic laws like not getting a driving license. If you're underage, you're not allowed to drive, so don't. It's bad enough that people with licenses can barely drive, why add more risk to the road? At least there's some sort of test done to ascertain the driving ability of those with licenses... who tests the unlicensed? *what if I swerve to miss a 13 year old on a bike and run over a pedestrian?* Is it fair to me that someone without a license caused me to harm someone else?



Where does that argument even come from? Is that 13 year old unable to handle his bike because of his incompetency? Then you are not completely wrong (you still are depending on where you were exactly on the road - behind the kid means you ought to have applied brakes). If it was not because of something he did but something you did (looked in the side lane for a couple of seconds?), you simply cannot say that you are not liable because he did not have a license. That simply doesn't make sense. Not even in the court.
I've already admitted that I'm not promoting underage driving. Stop repeating that point.


----------



## Raaabo (Nov 14, 2014)

More Goan youth now riding without licence - The Times of India

It's also about mental maturity. I've heard teens say they drive "safely" and then see them racing down the road. A machine that can kill people requires responsibility and yes, maybe some 12 year olds are more responsible than 24 year olds, but they're the exception, not the rule, which is why you have laws.

If i went into a secure facility as a trespasser, and got electrocuted on the security fence, would you support me suing the firm for not putting up a sign that said "electrified fence"? What is this? America? 

An underage without-license driver is just wrong, and I don't think someone committing a crime on a road should complain about someone else committing a crime.

Plus, the kid who is driving license-less should be made aware that if he kills someone on a bike registered to his father or someone in the family, *they* will go to jail for anything from 3 months to 3 years (I think) and also have to pay whatever money the court awards (insurance company will not pay). Which is sometimes in excess of 30 lakh, depending on what the court feels like awarding - considering earning potential, harm done to family, children, etc.


----------



## amjath (Nov 14, 2014)

Agree with raaabo, first thing traffic police ask is license, not to put 8 in middle of the road. So it's the kids luck that he didnt hurt and cops didn't see him. Some cops takes the kids directly to their home and complain to their parents not to allow them to drive.

I don't know why parents allow kids without license. Here in chennai schools bans bringing bikes but still they do. It's parents to blame, cause they are the one who buy them bikes in underage. My dad still thinks to get me(25) bike.


----------



## Nipun (Nov 14, 2014)

Raaabo said:


> More Goan youth now riding without licence - The Times of India


Could you post a relevant paragraph as a quote from this article?



Raaabo said:


> It's also about mental maturity. I've heard teens say they drive "safely" and then see them racing down the road. A machine that can kill people requires responsibility and yes, maybe some 12 year olds are more responsible than 24 year olds, but they're the exception, not the rule, which is why you have laws.
> 
> If i went into a secure facility as a trespasser, and got electrocuted on the security fence, would you support me suing the firm for not putting up a sign that said "electrified fence"? What is this? America?


You can sue them for assault and battery, yes.
I'm just saying that court will not dismiss a civil case at least on the grounds that the person did not have a driving license.



Raaabo said:


> An underage without-license driver is just wrong, and I don't think someone committing a crime on a road should complain about someone else committing a crime.


Other than because law says he's wrong, there's no reason he's wrong.


> How does his competency to drive decrease because of lack of a driving license?





Raaabo said:


> Plus, the kid who is driving license-less should be made aware that if he kills someone on a bike registered to his father or someone in the family, *they* will go to jail for anything from 3 months to 3 years (I think) and also have to pay whatever money the court awards (insurance company will not pay). Which is sometimes in excess of 30 lakh, depending on what the court feels like awarding - considering earning potential, harm done to family, children, etc.


Yes, obviously.


----------



## beingGamer (Nov 14, 2014)

What is this Zebra crossing for?
Pic from Pune, shared by my cousin

*scontent-b-sin.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/10733987_888794181132829_3090105192790453309_n.jpg?oh=7e5ca074a281912c453c8f7b1b26613d&oe=54EB4EF4


----------



## RBX (Nov 14, 2014)

I don't know if it's been discussed here, but one thing people really need to learn is how to use turn indicator. Most don't use it, others use it when they start turning which makes it pointless - when you have started turning, everyone can see that you are turning. It's supposed to be used at least 5 seconds before the turn.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 14, 2014)

^^ It is a common sight these days. Every day when I stop my car before zebra crossing where we supposed to stop, some guys honk at me and cursing me


----------



## Nipun (Nov 14, 2014)

Put up a calm, mild song on the speakers and turn the volume up. Ignore those idiots.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 14, 2014)

^^ That's what I am doing anyway. No matter if they honk at me, I will not/never move an inch after I stop.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 14, 2014)

I was trying to take a right hand turn from my side to the opposite (via a divider in road), the faggot at my back tries to quickly move his car in front of mine, even though I have blinkers on (both were trying to turn). I then jammed on the brakes and glared at the faggot, who now could do nothing (gap wasnt enough to fit 2 cars). He had to back off and let me pass first.

The only thing that these idiots know is "dande ki maar" (beatings). Someone should stop them and beat the **** out of them. People should be afraid of breaking rules.


----------



## adityak469 (Nov 14, 2014)

Raaabo said:


> You are to blame legally, if she has a valid license. You should not be driving, no matter how "inconvenient" it is. Sorry, but you are the problem in India, a much bigger problem than an aunty breaking a one way rule.



i never did say that i was right or anything related to that, did i? i only wanted to say that "licensed" aunty was wrong. and i just wanted to know what i could have done if i had a license to make her realize her mistake as i am pretty sure after i get a license, aunties like that will appear every now and then.
and IMO, a license should be provided to people with a sense of driving, rather than to people who are just 18 years old. 



> What's next? Beat up someone you don't like? Drink while underage? Drink and drive while underage? Litter? Throw toxic waste on the road? Who draws the line at breaking laws? Your moral compass might make you stop at a red light, others just break through, and still others may purposely run people over and cause accidents.



nothing is next, i dont drive for fun, rather i drive for needs. i ma not willing to waste 2 hours of my life everyday for the buses to leave so that i could reach home. and FYI, i forcefully make my friends pick up the litter they make.




furious_gamer said:


> [MENTION=271931]
> drive bikes like racer.


racers wear helmets and drive alone rather than wearing goggles and driving with three people on a two wheeler, so comparing with racers is somewhat nonsensical. 



Raaabo said:


> And yes, a drunk truck driver should not get booked for killing a person driving with no license. He will argue in court that yes he was drunk and should be fined for drunk driving, however the death was totally avoidable if the other person had followed the law.


in that way the accident was avoidable if the truck driver's wife gave him a beating for drinking and got him to stop drinking..
once again, i would say a license should be provided by testing the road sense rather than seeing the age of the applicant. and by testing i do not mean making him drive 10 feet and saying you passed or taking money and providing a license.



anikkket said:


> What is this Zebra crossing for?
> Pic from Pune, shared by my cousin
> 
> *scontent-b-sin.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/10733987_888794181132829_3090105192790453309_n.jpg?oh=7e5ca074a281912c453c8f7b1b26613d&oe=54EB4EF4



that's the scene in most cities. i tried stopping before a zebra crossing but all i got was honks and curses from people and when i didn't move, they all overtook from the sides and stopped on the zebra parking. 

- - - Updated - - -



doomgiver said:


> People should be afraid of breaking rules.



rather people should respect the rules. and they should know that rules are made to protect them and not to fine them..


----------



## beingGamer (Nov 14, 2014)

I rarely use my bike but I stop before the zebra crossing as well & try to indicate other where they should stop. At least the people with sense should do that to make an example for those idiots.


----------



## Nipun (Nov 14, 2014)

BTW in Delhi you can just post a pic similar to the above on Delhi Traffic Police's FB page and get those idiots fined. Have done it countless times. Delhi Traffic Police has recently started clicking photographs of such offenders, and issuing challans to them later. It's great, in my opinion. Traffic Police Officer goes to a traffic signal, clicks a couple of photographs, leaves. People have started taking them seriously now!


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 14, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> rather people should respect the rules. and they should know that rules are made to protect them and not to fine them..



they should respect rules AND should be afraid of breaking them.
same thing like with kids : you put proper rules, and ENFORCE them. the kid knows if he doesnt follow the rules he'll be in trouble.

problem in india is similar; nobody is afraid of the consequences. there;s zero enforcement of rules. and some of the rules are stupid.

for eg : take the driving license. its available to anyone with a little money. thats the number one reason we have ****-tier idiots driving around. i have no solution for this.


----------



## Flash (Nov 14, 2014)

Whenever i cross a zebra crossing, i wait for 5-7 seconds after the green signal was lit, because people who drive the automobiles/bikes (though they see the signal turning red to green) speeds up at this very moment thinking that they can cross the crossing before the pedestrians cross.


----------



## adityak469 (Nov 14, 2014)

Nipun said:


> BTW in Delhi you can just post a pic similar to the above on Delhi Traffic Police's FB page and get those idiots fined. Have done it countless times. Delhi Traffic Police has recently started clicking photographs of such offenders, and issuing challans to them later. It's great, in my opinion. Traffic Police Officer goes to a traffic signal, clicks a couple of photographs, leaves. People have started taking them seriously now!


thats awesome!!


doomgiver said:


> they should respect rules AND should be afraid of breaking them.
> same thing like with kids : you put proper rules, and ENFORCE them. the kid knows if he doesnt follow the rules he'll be in trouble.
> 
> problem in india is similar; nobody is afraid of the consequences. there;s zero enforcement of rules. and some of the rules are stupid.
> ...


yes enforcement is not so tight but it shouldn't be  a problem if people come to realize why rules are made and how being 1 sec fast is not worth their life


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 17, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> yes enforcement is not so tight but it shouldn't be  a problem if people come to realize why rules are made and how being 1 sec fast is not worth their life



they wont, EVER. you know why? because we're indians. sab chalta hai.


----------



## doomgiver (May 17, 2015)

bump, for great justice.

nobody has stories to share?


----------



## amjath (May 17, 2015)

I was waiting for the signal to go green. It was 10 sec to go green, people started honking behind me, asking me to go. I didn't go anyway, many left. You can be good but many around won't let you be.


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 17, 2015)

doomgiver said:


> bump, for great justice.
> 
> nobody has stories to share?


Almost hit someone.  Was on scooty.  He jumped out of nowhere even though my signal was green. Thnx god


----------



## ajayritik (May 19, 2015)

Flash said:


> Whenever i cross a zebra crossing, i wait for 5-7 seconds after the green signal was lit, because people who drive the automobiles/bikes (though they see the signal turning red to green) speeds up at this very moment thinking that they can cross the crossing before the pedestrians cross.


Too be very honest I feel the Pedestrian signals are waste here in Hyderabad. Even Educated guys start crossing the road when the signal(Pedestrian) is red. I don't see any purpose of the Pedestrian signal too be honest.


----------



## amjath (May 19, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Too be very honest I feel the Pedestrian signals are waste here in Hyderabad. Even Educated guys start crossing the road when the signal(Pedestrian) is red. I don't see any purpose of the Pedestrian signal too be honest.


Most of the pedestrian signal don't work here in chennai, even though if it is work no one cares


----------



## Anorion (May 20, 2015)

Blore traffic is really, really bad. There are actually few vehicles on the raod, they just seem to go in all directions but forward. 
Once, saw a traffic lock jam in the parking lot of a mall.


----------



## lywyre (May 20, 2015)

amjath said:


> I was waiting for the signal to go green. It was 10 sec to go green, people started honking behind me, asking me to go. I didn't go anyway, many left. You can be good but many around won't let you be.



I feel you. 
Also, when the signal is going to turn yellow, I always fear to slow down because of people behind me speeding up to escape red.
And then there are those people who don't check their rear views and those who don't have them at all.

On a positive note, people are getting better. They are making concious effort to make way for ambulances. Some people are now avoiding the right lanes near signals so that people behind can take a right or make an U-turn (I rarely saw this happening until recently and the numbers seem to be increasing).

I believe that Chennai's traffic problem is further worsened by poor traffic management, particularly too many one-ways. These are only creating more of the bottlenecks. At any given junction, there are considerable number of vehicles that would not be there, if not for the one-ways.


----------



## amjath (May 20, 2015)

^ that positive note is right, government having plans to broaden city roads. Once this metro rail is over, everything is nine and smooth, except for people mentality and some bottleneck roads


----------



## ajayritik (May 20, 2015)

amjath said:


> ^ that positive note is right, government having plans to broaden city roads. Once this metro rail is over, everything is nine and smooth, *except for people mentality* and some bottleneck roads


If traffic sense etc needs to improve then this should be the most important thing that needs to be fixed.
Otherwise doesn't matter how broad roads are, how good signals work, how efficient signals are.
Nothing matters believe me.


----------



## Flash (May 20, 2015)

amjath said:


> ^ that positive note is right, government having plans to broaden city roads. Once this metro rail is over, everything is nine and smooth, except for people mentality and some bottleneck roads


But the problem is TN officials were intentionally slowed up the metro rail process, so that it will get completed when JJ ascends as TN CM for her to open up.


----------



## amjath (May 20, 2015)

Flash said:


> But the problem is TN officials were intentionally slowed up the metro rail process, so that it will get completed when JJ ascends as TN CM for her to open up.


Very true. Politics is very bad in tn for these things


----------



## lywyre (May 20, 2015)

And the traffic signals are non standard and pathetic. Many have timers most of which don't work. The count down is also not consistent. At some places the signal turns yellow when the countdown reaches 5. At some other places, yellow after the countdown reaches zero. Sometimes, the signal turns green when the count down is not even complete (manual overriding, but then what is the use of timers).

Then, there is the issue of the traffic girders. The TP use them when and where they seem fit (at random time and at random places). This only causes more accidents.


----------



## ajayritik (May 20, 2015)

amjath said:


> Very true. Politics is very bad in tn for these things


amjath, it's not just in TN. I'm sure in other parts of India also this happens.
For example here in Hyderabad the Metro was supposed to start in phases with first phase during March 2015 but I heard it's been delayed to last quarter of 2015 to coincide with the Local Muncipal elections.


----------

